# MAC Red vs. Russian Red vs. Ruby Woo



## cipelica (Aug 8, 2008)

What is the difference between (exept in finish):
MAC Red satin
Russian Red matte
Ruby Woo matte 
I need blue toned one


----------



## Penn (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with the reds but I think that Russian Red is a blue toned red HTH


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 8, 2008)

Agreed with the above!  Russian Red=blue tone!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 9, 2008)

Both Ruby Woo and Russian Red have a blue tone. Russian Red is demi-matte.. and it looks a little brighter. Ruby Woo is a little on the dry side..


----------



## redambition (Aug 9, 2008)

Ruby Woo is pretty drying, but it's a very, very intense blue tone red. IF you gloss this one up it looks almost like too much.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ITA - Ruby Woo was very drying on me - I got rid of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Russian Red is also quite intense for colour, of them all I prefer MAC Red.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2008)

Russian Red is a blue-red and I really recommend it.


----------



## iheartangE (Aug 9, 2008)

I went to the MAC store and tried both Ruby Woo and Russian Red on me (I'm NC15/20 if it helps)-they are very close in actual color but the biggest difference to me was the formulas and intensities-Ruby Woo was a much drier formula and because of that the color was weaker and more muted, whereas Russian Red applied much creamier on and so it was much brighter and more intense and bold.

They are both blue based reds though.  The MA said he much preferred Ruby Woo, whereas I liked Russian Red much better-and after I tried them both on, even he agreed I looked much better in Russian Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So it really depends on your skintone and also your preference-if you want a bolder red, go for Russian Red, if you want a more muted classic red, go for Ruby Woo.  HTH!!


----------



## cipelica (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But MAC Red, someone tried it?


----------



## user79 (Aug 12, 2008)

I love MAC Red, I tried RR and although everyone says its cool toned, it def looked orangey-red on me. MAC Red was a true blue red on me and I love the satin finish. I find mattes too drying.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 13, 2008)

MAC Red is the bluest toned out of these.  Nicer finish too! The mattes look very chalky and dry.  I couldnt wear any of these, I need something warm so I went for ladybug with cherry pencil underneath.  I would def recommend MAC red outta the three if want something cool toned!


----------



## jsparkle (Sep 6, 2013)

cipelica said:


> thanks girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ruby woo and mac red.. I much rather mac red! I wanted a bright in your face red & so I got ruby woo thinking it played that role but it is rather muted & drying. Mac red is beautiful & not as drying or muted... & Im pretty sure All 3 are blue based


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 7, 2013)

Russian Red is 'bluer' red than Ruby Woo, although both are blue reds.


----------



## sweetchic (Sep 8, 2013)

I do have both Russian red and Ruby woo, but I reach out for Ruby woo more. Its a shame its so dry, as I love the colour on me


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah, I actually prefer Ruby Woo on me as well  just have to make sure I've really scrubbed my lips first!


----------

